# Unwürdige Nachfolger - Diese Videospiel-Sequels enttäuschten ihre Fans



## Gast1669461003 (4. Mai 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Unwürdige Nachfolger - Diese Videospiel-Sequels enttäuschten ihre Fans* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Unwürdige Nachfolger - Diese Videospiel-Sequels enttäuschten ihre Fans


----------



## Hasselrot (4. Mai 2015)

Diablo 3!

Auch wenns mittlerweile sehr viel besser ist als zu Release. Dennoch wars damals ne schwere Enttäuschung für die meisten alten Fans.


----------



## Batze (4. Mai 2015)

Hasselrot schrieb:


> Diablo 3!
> 
> Auch wenns mittlerweile sehr viel besser ist als zu Release. Dennoch wars damals ne schwere Enttäuschung für die meisten alten Fans.



Plapperst du jetzt das übliche Diablo 3 bla bla runter, oder hast du auch gute Gründe das zu denken? Denn nur weil ein kleiner Prozentsatz irgendwelcher Nostalgiker es nicht gut findet, muss das noch lange nicht auf die Mehrheit bezogen sein.


----------



## Bierk4sten (4. Mai 2015)

Duke Nukem Forever !


----------



## Taiwez (4. Mai 2015)

Sacred 3, ich hatte mir eigentlich einfach nur ein Sacred 2 mit aufgehübschter Grafik gewünscht, das allein wäre schon ein besseres Spiel gewesen, als das, was uns jetzt geboten wurde..


----------



## Meisterhobbit (4. Mai 2015)

Gothic 3 UND Gothic 4! Teil 3 hat zwar mit der Zeit (und einigen Updates) in meinen Augen doch noch die Kurve hin zu einem akzeptablen Nachfolger gekriegt. Gothic 4 jedoch, das ja bekanntlich nicht mehr von den Piranhas, sondern von Spellbound entwickelt wurde, hat sich dann doch viel zu weit von den Tugenden der Serie entfernt. Somit verdient weder das Spiel noch der Entwickler seinen Namen, denn es ist kein echtes Gothic und fasziniert oder gar hingerissen (gängige Übersetzungen für "spellbound"  ) dürften wohl auch die wenigsten davon gewesen sein.
Zu Diablo 3: also ich persönlich fand es zwar vom ersten Tag an ein verdammt gutes Spiel, würde also eigentlich nicht so weit gehen zu sagen, dass ich davon enttäuscht gewesen wäre. Aber es gab doch, gerade kurz nach Release, noch so einiges, was auch mir da sauer aufgestoßen ist: die relativ kurze Spieldauer, Online-Zwang im Singleplayer Oo, das Auktionshaus, das ab einem gewissen Punkt das gesamte Spielprinzip quasi untergraben hat. Das Skillsystem mit Runen etc fand ich zwar eigentlich ziemlich gut gelungen, ist aber sicher auch ein Aspekt der Marke "Geschmackssache"... Also unterm Strich: ich selbst war es zwar nicht, kann aber durchaus nachvollziehen, dass andere davon enttäuscht waren.


----------



## Batze (4. Mai 2015)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Sacred 3, ich hatte mir eigentlich einfach nur ein Sacred 2 mit aufgehübschter Grafik gewünscht, das allein wäre schon ein besseres Spiel gewesen, als das, was uns jetzt geboten wurde..


Wobei ich Sacred 1 als immer noch als das beste Sacred empfinde. Aber in Sachen S3 hast du natürlich Recht. Das war Rotz und hat mit Sacred nichts, aber auch überhaupt nichts zu tun.



Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Zu Diablo 3: also ich persönlich fand es zwar vom ersten Tag an ein verdammt gutes Spiel, würde also eigentlich nicht so weit gehen zu sagen, dass ich davon enttäuscht gewesen wäre. Aber es gab doch, gerade kurz nach Release, noch so einiges, was auch mir da sauer aufgestoßen ist: die relativ kurze Spieldauer, Online-Zwang im Singleplayer Oo, das Auktionshaus, das ab einem gewissen Punkt das gesamte Spielprinzip quasi untergraben hat. Das Skillsystem mit Runen etc fand ich zwar eigentlich ziemlich gut gelungen, ist aber sicher auch ein Aspekt der Marke "Geschmackssache"... Also unterm Strich: ich selbst war es zwar nicht, kann aber durchaus nachvollziehen, dass andere davon enttäuscht waren.


Also Diablo 2 hatte, von der Story her auch nicht mehr in der Spieldauer zu bieten. Anders, aber nicht mehr.
Das mit der SP Online Anbindung, da hast du Recht, aber ist in der heutigen Zeit wohl leider gang und Gäbe und Blizzard, auch wenn ich es nicht gut finde muss man da verstehen.
Das Auktionshaus, also das war sogar richtig gut, jedenfalls das Gold AH. Der Große Fehler war nicht das AH an sich, sondern das Blizzard die Items auf das AH angepasst hat hat mit völlig unsinnigen Stats, so das man gezwungen war das AH zu benutzen weil man wirklich von 1000 Items mal eines gebrauchen konnte was man selbst gefunden hatte. Das AH jetzt, mit den jetzigen Items wäre richtig Gut.
Und das Skillsystem ist doch viel besser als das alte. Jetzt kann ich mal schnell von einem Build auf den anderen Wechseln, ohne gleich einen neuen Char anfangen zu müssen. Und mal ganz ehrlich, beim alten Skill System haben doch eh alle gleich geskillt, weil man sonst nämlich verskillt war.


----------



## Sanador (4. Mai 2015)

*Empire Earth 3*
Das Spiel hat es geschafft alles, was die Serie auszeichnete, zu ruinieren.
Nur noch 4 oder 5 Epochen; die wohl schlimmste Wegfindung für ein Echtzeitstrategiespiel und natürlich den unsagbar schlechten Humor.  
Bugs und schreckliche Performance hatte es als Abrundung der Grausamkeit natürlich auch!


----------



## Angry-Angel (4. Mai 2015)

Naja, so ganz unrecht hat der Kritiker von Diablo III nicht.

Mich hat der "Allways On" Zwang und die fehlenden, echten, Talentbäume auch vom Kauf abgeschreckt.
D2 war mein absolutes Lieblings-Diablo. Von da hätte man ruhig die Talentbäume übernehmen können.
Warum hat man eigentlich die Amazone gegen nen Dämonenjäger "tauschen" müssen?

Schimpf mich Nostalgiker, *aber meiner Meinung nach*, kann und konnte D3, D2 nicht das Wasser reichen.


----------



## Taiwez (4. Mai 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wobei ich Sacred 1 als immer noch als das beste Sacred empfinde. Aber in Sachen S3 hast du natürlich Recht. Das war Rotz und hat mit Sacred nichts, aber auch überhaupt nichts zu tun.



Ich fand beide ungefähr gleichauf, für mich haben es die Klassen im 2ten Teil herausgerissen, weil ich den Wächter und den Inquisitor unglaublich gelungen fand.

Diablo 3 ist nach meinem Empfinden im Moment doch recht beliebt, mein kleiner Bruder spielt das wie ein Wahnsinniger und ich kann auch verstehen warum, sind die neuen Seasons doch extrem motivierend und die Suche nach Ancient Set-Teilen so spaßig wie nie. Man "fühlt" seinen Charakter viel mehr als früher und bemerkt die Auswirkung guter Ausrüstung wesentlich schneller. Jetzt ein Auktionshaus fänd ich sogar echt klasse, da ich doch die Erfahrung gemacht habe, auf viel Gold sitzen zu bleibenund das sage ich als Nicht-Vielspieler.

Mich haben übrigens *Risen 2* und *Two Worlds 2* noch ziemlich enttäuscht, beide vom Setting her schlechter als der Vorgänger und unglaublich uninspirierend gestaltet, sowohl gameplay- als auch storytechnisch. Vor allem bei Letzterem fand ich's schade, weil ich immer den Eindruck hatte, das der erste Teil nicht wirklich Aufmerksamkeit bekommen hat, die es eigentlich verdient hätte, aber der 2te Teil hat dem Namen eher geschadet als geholfen.


----------



## OutsiderXE (4. Mai 2015)

Ich spiele zur Zeit wieder die Dead Space Serie aber ich habe schon Angst vor Dead Space 3 und das nicht wegen des Grusels... ich schaue schon regelmäßig ob es nicht doch eine Mod gibt die die Gegneranzahl senkt.

Thief: Deadly Shadows kam damals auch nicht sonderlich gut an. Die Levels waren viel enger und kleiner als damals noch Thief1 und 2, die Stadt nervte weil man immer wieder an den selben Wachen vorbei musste und es fehlten die gezeichneten Zwischensequenzen. Verglichen mit heutigen Genrestandards trotzdem ein hervorragendes Spiel. Es hatte die beste Story und das intensivste Level aller Teile. 

Hitman: Absolution. Auch kein Totalausfall aber die Linearität passte einfach nicht zum Spiel.

FarCry 2: Langweile Wüste, ständiges Hin und Her und immergleiche Missionen.

Amnesia - A Machine For Pigs: Wo war der Grusel? Wo war das Gameplay?

FEAR3: Charaktere nervig, schlechtes Balancing, und aus irgendeinem Grund schlechtere Grafik als Fear2.
Aliens vs Predator (2010): Kaum Grusel, langweilige Kampagnen, nervige Steuerung dank Konsolenherkunft.
Splinter Cell: Double Agent: Viel zu langsam und langweilig.
Splinter Cell: Conviction: Viel zu schnell und chaotisch.
Splinter Cell: Blacklist: Vereint alle Stärken und öffnet das Leveldesign etwas. Das beste SC bis jetzt 
Command & Conquer 4: C&C ohne Basisbau...
Resident Evil 5: War noch OK aber Co-op und Ballerei waren unnötig. KI-Partnerin auch.
Risen 3: Nach alle den Gothics und Risens hatte ich keine Lust mehr auf das immergleiche Spiel. Es fehlte das Neu-Gefühl.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (4. Mai 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Das Auktionshaus, also das war sogar richtig gut, jedenfalls das Gold AH. Der Große Fehler war nicht das AH an sich, sondern das Blizzard die Items auf das AH angepasst hat hat mit völlig unsinnigen Stats, so das man gezwungen war das AH zu benutzen weil man wirklich von 1000 Items mal eines gebrauchen konnte was man selbst gefunden hatte. Das AH jetzt, mit den jetzigen Items wäre richtig Gut.
> Und das Skillsystem ist doch viel besser als das alte. Jetzt kann ich mal schnell von einem Build auf den anderen Wechseln, ohne gleich einen neuen Char anfangen zu müssen. Und mal ganz ehrlich, beim alten Skill System haben doch eh alle gleich geskillt, weil man sonst nämlich verskillt war.


Klar, so kann mans natürlich auch ausdrücken... das Auktionshaus war eben sogar eher ZU gut. Gerade im späteren Spielverlauf musstest du ja echt nen ganzen Kranz von vierblättrigen Kleeblättern auf dem Kopf tragen, um überhaupt auch nur mal ein wirklich brauchbares Item selbst zu ergattern. Stattdessen liefs doch meist eher darauf hinaus, sämtlichen Loot zu verscherbeln und dann im Auktionshaus was ordentliches dafür zu kaufen. In einem MMORPG á la WoW mag sowas ja okay sein, aber in einem Hack'n'Slay wie Diablo will ich sowas doch nicht haben! Da will ich mich mit dem Zeug ausrüsten, das ich den toten Klauen der von mir erschlagenen Bosse entrissen habe! Oder wie es die Greyjoys in Game of Thrones ausdrücken würden: ich zahle den eisernen Preis, nicht den goldenen  .
Nochmal zum Skillsystem: wie gesagt, ich finds ja an sich auch gut, aber verstehe auch jene, die das anders sehen: klar, die Skilltrees in Diablo 2 waren doch sehr statisch und man musste gut überlegen, bevor man leichtfertig Skillpunkte verteilt. Aber genau diese Art von Herausforderung suchen eben auch heute noch viele Spieler. Entweder du überlegst dir ganz genau, wie du dich deiner Spielweise angemessen skillen willst, oder aber du findest eben früher oder später heraus, dass du nicht mehr stark genug bist, um mit den Legionen der Hölle mitzuhalten. Es ist gewiss ein gnadenloses System, aber bietet doch auch Platz für Individualisierung. Bei Diablo 3 ist das System eben dagegen komplett narrensicher und man kann eigentlich nicht wirklich was falsch machen. Beim entsprechenden Level werden die entsprechenden Skills und Runen freigeschaltet und du musst bloß noch entscheiden, welche du in der gegebenen Situation nutzen willst. Das ist natürlich sehr bequem, aber lässt eben doch keinerlei Individualisierung zu: jeder einzelne Level 60 Barbar hat genau die selben Skills zur Verfügung wie jeder andere Level 60 Barbar auch (Skills, die von Equipment stammen, vielleicht mal ausgenommen). Von daher ist der Punkt "haben doch eh alle gleich geskillt" meiner Meinung nach bei Teil 3 noch schlimmer als bei Teil 2. Klar, bei Diablo 2 hatte jede Klasse diverse Builds, die übermächtig waren oder eben doch das meiste aus der jeweiligen Klasse holten... aber außerdem gab es auch viele brauchbare Exoten-Builds, die vielleicht nicht den gleichen DPS-Durchschnitt oder so wie die Optimal-Builds hatten, aber dennoch auch durchaus spielbar waren.


----------



## Enisra (4. Mai 2015)

war DMC2 nicht auch so ein Titel wo man die Lizenz draufgeklatscht hat?
Ansonsten dürfte Fable 3 so ein Fall sein, ansich mag ich das Spiel unheimlich, aber naja, es ist halt nicht wirklich ein RPG mehr wie 1 und 2


----------



## Meisterhobbit (4. Mai 2015)

Ach, da fällt mir grade noch eins ein... wills zwar eigentlich an sich gar nicht nennen, weil ich unterm Strich doch schon ne Menge Spaß damit hatte, aber da mich dabei auch immer wieder eine Menge aufgeregt hat: Wasteland 2! 
Das große Bug-Debakel, das es scheinbar zu Release war, ist es zwar meiner Erfahrung nach nicht mehr, aber ich bin auch erst nach dem sechsten großen Patch eingestiegen. 
Das Balancing kommt bisher weiterhin direkt aus der Hölle, manch eine Waffengattung ist schlicht und einfach übermächtig (Sturmgewehre), während andere kaum mehr als überflüssiger Ballast sind (Maschinenpistolen). Rüstungen sind in den meisten Fällen nicht bloß eher unbrauchbar, sondern gerade wenns später mal heikel wird, sogar völlig unproduktiv und geradezu schädlich, was ich so in dieser Form noch nie erlebt habe!
Außerdem ist die zweite Spielhälfte in großen Teilen weiterhin eine Baustelle. Da wirkt einfach viel zu viel unfertig und nicht ordentlich durchdacht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Mai 2015)

Halo 2

Spielerisch wie technisch keinerlei Fortschritt.


----------



## locojens (4. Mai 2015)

Ihr habt Lula 3D vergessen. Da hatte ich das Holodeck vermisst.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (4. Mai 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Gothic 3 UND Gothic 4!



Teil 3 war / ist fertig gepatched super. 
Teil 4 allerdings für die Tonne, da hast du Recht.


----------



## Enisra (4. Mai 2015)

ja ne, Gothic 3 wurde nie fertiggestellt und nur irgendwann dann von Usern fertig gestellt
Außerdem gibt es kein Gothic 4!
Nur das Spin Off Arcadia was irgendwer meinte Teil 4 zu nennen


----------



## FalconEye (4. Mai 2015)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Splinter Cell: Double Agent: Viel zu langsam und langweilig.
> Splinter Cell: Conviction: Viel zu schnell und chaotisch.
> Splinter Cell: Blacklist: Vereint alle Stärken und öffnet das Leveldesign etwas. Das beste SC bis jetzt



Double Agent: Da geb ich dir recht. Sie hätten nicht zwei Versionen produzieren sollen, sondern die LastGen-Version (Xbox 1 und PS2) auch für den PC rausbringen sollen. Die schlägt die PC-Version von DA meiner Meinung nach um Welten.
Conviction: Das war einfach kein Splinter Cell mehr für mich. Ein generischer Third-Person-Shooter mit Stealth-Elementen. 



Spoiler



Und das schlimmste ist die Tatsache, dass Lambert unabhängig von der Entscheidung in DA tot ist


Blacklist: In gewisser Hinsicht sicher ein gutes Splinter Cell, rangiert für mich aber immer noch hinter Chaos Theory und Pandora Tomorrow


----------



## Corsa500 (4. Mai 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wobei ich Sacred 1 als immer noch als das beste Sacred empfinde. Aber in Sachen S3 hast du natürlich Recht. Das war Rotz und hat mit Sacred nichts, aber auch überhaupt nichts zu tun.
> 
> 
> Also Diablo 2 hatte, von der Story her auch nicht mehr in der Spieldauer zu bieten. Anders, aber nicht mehr.
> ...



Sacred 1 habe ich auch vor wenigen Jahren echt gerne gespielt, da ist der Funke noch übergesprungen im Gegensatz zum zweiten Teil (bei mir persönlich zumindest). Aber schön, dass das Game auch heute noch scheinbar als positive Arbeit empfunden und erwähnt wird, das sollte ich dem Lead Designer mal ausrichten, freut ihn bestimmt 

Diablo 3 fand ich war eine äußerst runde Sache - habe Diablo 2 aber auch erst irgendwann in den 2010ern gespielt, als es natürlich schon ordentlich veraltet war, und D3 mit Reaper of Souls angefangen, wo es nach Meinung vieler erst wirklich "gut" wurde - trotzdem in seiner Gesamtheit mMn ein tolles Beispiel für sehr sauberes Spieldesign, was sich in Sachen funktionierendes Gameplay und Stil nur wenige Schnitzer erlaubt. Ob es einem jetzt GEFÄLLT, ist und bleibt Geschmackssache... Ich hatte jedenfalls so einige Stunden Spaß damit.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Mai 2015)

Thief war sicher kein schlechtes Spiel. Es hat echt Laune gemacht. Aber bezüglich begrenzter Aktionsmöglichkeiten muss ich zustimmen. Und die Story war auch eher mau.


----------



## ED (4. Mai 2015)

Mafia 2 gehört ganz oben in diese Liste!!! Wie kann man das vergessen? Gegen Teil 1 sehr schwache Leistung.


----------



## SpieleKing (4. Mai 2015)

Also ich weiß nicht was alle immer mit Thief haben, hab alle Teile gespielt und Thief muss sich echt nicht verstecken! Hatte auch sehr viele Vorteile gegenüber den Vorgängern die ja nur liniar waren. Naja jeder das seine  Und wo ist bitte die schlechteste Fortsetzung ever??? möchtegern"gothic"3???


----------



## Meisterhobbit (4. Mai 2015)

Also Mafia 2 fand ich eigentlich gar nicht so übel... etwas linear vielleicht, aber abgesehen davon hat das ganze schon ordentlich Laune gemacht^^. Mit dem ersten Teil kann ichs zwar nicht vergleichen, weil ich den nie gespielt habe, aber für sich betrachtet schon eigentlich ein ganz gutes Spiel.
Und Gothic 3 wurde hier auch schon mehrmals genannt  . Aber "schlechteste Fortsetzung ever"? Das ist doch etwas zu viel des guten... sobald das mal ordentlich gepatcht war, war auch das ein gutes, stellenweise sehr gutes Spiel. Klar kann man da immernoch so einiges kritisieren (wie die geringe Rolle der bekannten Charaktere aus den Vorgängern beispielsweise), aber da wurden Serien auch schon heftiger an die Wand gefahren... mit dem "Nachfolger" Gothic 4 zum Beispiel  .


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Mai 2015)

Patches hin oder her...in Gothic 3 waren nicht nur die Bugs übel. 

1. Das Ruf farmen war auf Dauer langweilig. In jeder x-beliebigen Stadt immer wieder das gleiche, selbe Schema. Man rannte von Stadt zu Stadt, baute stumpf seinen Ruf auf und gut war. 
2. Die Story war furchtbar mau. Quasi kaum vorhanden. 
3. Das Kampfsystem war ekelhaft. Es erinnerte mich eher an ein Hack'n Slay. 
4. Auch die Quests selbst waren rückblickend nicht das Wahre. Letztlich waren auch die nur schnöde Bring- und Tötungsquests, ohne große Abwechslung. 
5. Teile der Optik: Die Charaktere wirkten furchtbar überproportioniert und die hässliche Tiefenunschärfe war ein Graus. 

Im Großen und Ganzen kann man sagen...Soundtrack war genial, der Großteil der Optik war sehr gut, und die Dialoge waren gewohnt top. Das war es aber auch.  Aber das Spiel war sogar schlechter als Arcania. Auch heute noch. 

G3 war für mich eine der größten Enttäuschungen in meiner gesamten Laufbahn als Gamer. Dagegen war Gothic 4: Arcania ein sehr gutes Spiel. Und auch das war gerademal solide und brach mit zig Traditionen der Reihe. Es hat mich jedoch besser unterhalten, als Gothic 3.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (4. Mai 2015)

Harte Worte, werter Herr Drache  . Aber gut, an all diesen Kritikpunkten ist schon was dran... nur das mit dem Ruf fand ich eigentlich lange Zeit über ziemlich cool, aber selbst da muss ich dir letztlich recht geben, früher oder später wurde auch das ziemlich monoton. Also gut, dann gehören wohl beide Teile auf die schwarze Liste der Mist-Fortsetzungen^^.


----------



## Hasselrot (4. Mai 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Plapperst du jetzt das übliche Diablo 3 bla bla runter, oder hast du auch gute Gründe das zu denken? Denn nur weil ein kleiner Prozentsatz irgendwelcher Nostalgiker es nicht gut findet, muss das noch lange nicht auf die Mehrheit bezogen sein.



Also allein die Tatsache, dass sich Blizzard im Nachhinein für all die Fehler entschuldigt (und diese eben auch eingesehen hat) und nach und nach alle Kritikpunkte angeht, spricht Bände 
Vergleich doch mal das damalige D3 mit dem heutigen. Es hat sich wirklich verdammt viel geändert. Glaubst du die machen das wegen einpaar Nostalgikern?
Der Kern der Diablo Serie war immer die Item-Sammelwut. Und gerade hier war Diablo 2 einfach erstklassig. Selbst heute! Zu einem guten D2-Charakter zählten sowohl gelbe, wie auch goldene/orangene Items (Uniques/Legendarys), und später gesellten sich noch gecraftete Items und Runenwörter hinzu. Alle Items hatten ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Man hatte also reichlich Auswahl.

Und wie genau sah D3 zu Beginn aus? Schwache Legendaries ohne spezielle Effekte. Der beste Char bestand ausschließlich aus gelben Items mit den zwei Mainstats (Str/Dex/Int + Vit), ein bißchen Verteidigung (Widerstände) und auf Schmuck+Waffe noch Crits. Simpel, einfallslos und unmotivierend.
Mittlerweile wurden die Legendarys extrem aufgewertet, so dass man jetzt durch die Kombination der verschiedenen Leg-Effekte Chars auf verschiedene Weisen spielen kann. Also nicht nur simples Attribut-Boosting wie vor drei Jahren, sondern auch ein bisschen mehr Tiefgang.

Auch wenn hier immer noch die Balance fehlt, was aber leider so gewollt ist. Aus irgendeinem Grund will Blizzard, dass bestimmte Sets am stärksten sind. Und das find ich eben nicht so gut. Auch das Crafting ist nur zu Spielbeginn sinnvoll. Zudem gibts immer noch keinen Runenwort-Ersatz, auch gelbe Items sind mittlerweile wertlos. Aber wie gesagt, das ist so gewollt, warum auch immer. Vielleicht will mans einfach nur so simpel wie möglich halten -> stärkste Klassen-Sets sammeln und gut is.

Die Seasons sind jetzt auch nur da, weil die Spieler ständig danach gefragt haben. Damals wurde sogar behauptet, dass sie keinen Sinn darin sehn. Zum Glück haben sie's trotzdem umgesetzt. Und zumindest meine Freundesliste ist wieder ganz schön voll (ich selbst spiels auch wieder sehr oft, seit es die Seasons gibt).

Über den Skilltree lässt sich streiten, aber das war ja auch nicht das Hauptproblem, von daher...


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2015)

Hasselrot schrieb:


> Also allein die Tatsache, dass sich Blizzard im Nachhinein für all die Fehler entschuldigt (und diese eben auch eingesehen hat) und nach und nach alle Kritikpunkte angeht, spricht Bände



in Anbetracht das keiner der Flamer sagen konnte warum das Spiel schlecht sein soll und sich eigentlich mit "isso" zusammenfassen ließen und man ein Fanboy war wenn man dieser Logik nicht gefolgt ist muss man sagen, nein, Diablo 3 war auch schon zu Release ein gutes Spiel


----------



## Meisterhobbit (5. Mai 2015)

Nun, ich würde mich zwar ungern als "Flamer" bezeichnen, aber im Falle von Diablo 3 sicherlich auch nicht uneingeschränkt als "Fanboy"... aber wenn du mal etwas nach oben scrollen möchtest, findet sich da schon das ein oder andere Argument, das über "isso" hinausgeht (ach ja, die Sprache der Jugend  ). Die meisten dieser Probleme wurden zwar mit der Zeit aus der Welt geschafft, aber zu Release waren sie doch durchaus real und teilweise arg lästig (in meinen Augen). Das von dir zitierte fleißige und ausgiebige Nachbessern seitens Blizzard hat hier wie immer Wunder gewirkt und viele Entwickler sollten sich davon echt mal ne Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Nun, ich würde mich zwar ungern als "Flamer" bezeichnen, aber im Falle von Diablo 3 sicherlich auch nicht uneingeschränkt als "Fanboy"... aber wenn du mal etwas nach oben scrollen möchtest, findet sich da schon das ein oder andere Argument, das über "isso" hinausgeht (ach ja, die Sprache der Jugend  )



schau dir den Test an. 36Seiten mit Flamern


----------



## Meisterhobbit (5. Mai 2015)

Welchen Test denn? Den Diablo 3-Test von PC Games oder was? Ach komm, da ist ja nicht bloß Gras drüber gewachsen, der setzt ja schon Moos an  . (nicht falsch verstehen liebe Redakteure, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, fand ich den damals richtig gut geschrieben  ).
Ach, und auf den Thread von damals bezog sich dann auch das ganze Gerede von Flamern und Fanboys und so weiter?! Okay, na da muss man auch erst mal drauf kommen, dachte es ging um diesen Thread hier^^


----------



## battschack (5. Mai 2015)

Meiner meinung nach fehlt da auch diablo3.

Kritik punkte wurden schon alle genannt.
Ohne AH GING da garnix... Oder man hatte nen bot >_>

Die flames zu beginn waren meiner meinung nach auch zu 100% richtig.
Alpha spiel veröfentlichen...  Habe noch nie ein spiel gesehen mit soviel gold exploits, items verdoppeln usw.
Zauberer sind 2wochen unsterblich durch die gegend gerannt wenn man 2skills schnell genutzt hatte. War man unsterblich usw.
Mit uhrzeit verstellen am Pc konnte man millarden im ah machen.... xD

Also wenn man da nicht meckern soll wo bitte dann???

Man erkennt hier sofort zu teils wer ein diablo3 zocker/fanboy ist *fg*


----------



## Hoaxwars (5. Mai 2015)

1. Europa Universalis 4     

 Fand ich sehr enttäuschend da wie EU 3 nur mit etwas mehr Schminke.

2. X2 


3. Stronghold 3



4. Rome 2 wobei sich Rome 2 wohl mit Diablo III gesellen kann, da auch Rome 2 erst im Laufe der Zeit von Patch zu Patch besser wurde


5. Oblivion


----------



## Meisterhobbit (5. Mai 2015)

Hoaxwars schrieb:


> Oblivion


Korrekt. Das elende Mitleveln der Feinde hat jeden Skill, der nicht direkt für Schutz oder Schaden gesorgt hat, zu einer gefährlichen Wahl gemacht (und davon gabs natürlich ne Menge, einige mehr, andere weniger brauchbar... dass es in Skyrim weder Athletik noch Akrobatik gibt, ist ein wahrer Segen, muss man sich nicht springend durch die Welt bewegen  ). Die Hauptstory war auch eher schwach... und der Typ, auf dessen Mist der "Schw.Tr.de.Le.En.W." gewachsen ist, gehört auf ewig nach Oblivion verbannt!


----------



## Hasselrot (5. Mai 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> in Anbetracht das keiner der Flamer sagen konnte warum das Spiel schlecht sein soll und sich eigentlich mit "isso" zusammenfassen ließen und man ein Fanboy war wenn man dieser Logik nicht gefolgt ist muss man sagen, nein, Diablo 3 war auch schon zu Release ein gutes Spiel



sorry, aber die (berechtigten) kritikpunkte wurden von anfang an in ellenlangen threads in deren forum genannt. dass du das nicht mitgekriegt hast, bzw nur auf die "flamer" geachtet hast, ist dein bier 
und ja, diablo 3 war sicher kein schlechtes spiel. darum gehts hier aber nicht. es geht um "unwürdige nachfolger". und in dieser hinsicht war D3 einer, da es in den kernpunkten (vor allem Items) einfach meilenweit hinter D2 war. wer ein supersimples item-system gut findet, kann natürlich anderer meinung sein


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2015)

Hasselrot schrieb:


> sorry, aber die (berechtigten) kritikpunkte wurden von anfang an in ellenlangen threads in deren forum genannt. dass du das nicht mitgekriegt hast, bzw nur auf die "flamer" geachtet hast, ist dein bier



genau
deswegen hat man auch angefangen mich zu beleidigen als ich Gegenarguemente aufgeführt habe


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Mai 2015)

Bioshock 2. War für mich enttäuschend, hat mich nicht motiviert, es fertig zu spielen. Waren einfach zu wenig Neuerungen, hatte nen leichten Addon-Charakter.


----------



## Hasselrot (5. Mai 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> genau
> deswegen hat man auch angefangen mich zu beleidigen als ich Gegenarguemente aufgeführt habe



 meinst du jetzt in diesem forum? keine ahnung, war damals eher im offiziellen forum unterwegs. und da gab es wirklich sehr viel (konstruktive) kritik.
aber natürlich auch flamer. die gibts ja leider überall, und sollten nicht unbedingt als maßstab genommen werden. den iq solcher leute kann man ja oft schon an den beleidgungsformen ablesen 

p.s.: mal so nebenbei: ich würde von den gegenkritikern mal gerne wissen, ob sie das spiel damals besser fanden (kurz nach release) oder jetzt (nach RoS)?


----------



## Meisterhobbit (5. Mai 2015)

Nein, er meint das Forum zum eigentlichen Diablo 3-Test hier auf PCGames.de (EDIT: oder ja, schon dieses Forum, nur eben ein älterer Thread)... ich war zunächst auch verwirrt^^.
Und ich würde definitiv sagen, dass es heute besser ist. Kein Auktionshaus mehr, dafür endlich ordentlicher Loot! Größerer Umfang und und und... wäre es umgekehrt, sollte Blizzard ernsthaft an seiner Arbeit zweifeln. Die sind normalerweise nicht die Sorte Studio, die ihre Spiele mit der Zeit verschlimmbessern


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Mai 2015)

Oblivion...da finde ich eigentlich nur die Übersetzungsfehler und das Mitleveln der Gegner widerlich. Der Rest war gut bis sehr gut.


----------



## battschack (5. Mai 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Nein, er meint das Forum zum eigentlichen Diablo 3-Test hier auf PCGames.de (EDIT: oder ja, schon dieses Forum, nur eben ein älterer Thread)... ich war zunächst auch verwirrt^^.
> Und ich würde definitiv sagen, dass es heute besser ist. Kein Auktionshaus mehr, dafür endlich ordentlicher Loot! Größerer Umfang und und und... wäre es umgekehrt, sollte Blizzard ernsthaft an seiner Arbeit zweifeln. Die sind normalerweise nicht die Sorte Studio, die ihre Spiele mit der Zeit verschlimmbessern



Wow? Natürlich geschmack, aber nach meinem geschmack haben sie wow ruiniert^^
Und ich war ein suchtl


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. Mai 2015)

Die Aufzählung passt soweit ganz gut finde ich. 

Ich persönlich hätte Crysis 2 nicht mit aufgenommen. Klar, Teil 1 war weniger begrenzt in der Bewegungsfreiheit - aber "Open World" wie es dann manche Darstellen war das Spiel dann auch nicht. Klar ich konnte viele Gebiete der Insel auch so erkunden, nur gabs da dann halt nix zu tun. Also bin ich dem logischen Pfad gefolgt. Teil 2 hat das nur Konsequent ausgebaut und die Areale ja auch immer wieder geöffnet, so dass ich meinen eigenen Weg suchen konnte. Mir hat das Spiel im Endeffekt sogar besser gefallen als Teil 1 - auch wenn ich mit der Meinung recht alleine dastehe 

Diablo 3 ist wohl auch so ein Streitfall. Die ja die Enttäuschung der Community war groß, aber war es deswegen ein schlechtes Spiel? Eher nicht. Es war am Anfang vor allem ein Opfer eines völlig überzogenen Hypes in den Spielemedien und in der Community Ich habe es auch zu Release gern gespielt. Und im Gegensatz zu den genannten Titeln hat Blizzard an D3 ja auch immer weiter gearbeitet. Das heutige Diablo 3 spielt sich schon deutlich anders als das Spiel zu Release.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (5. Mai 2015)

Und wo bitte in dieser Liste ist Diablo 3!!!


----------



## Meisterhobbit (5. Mai 2015)

Hahaha, und der nächste kommt mit Diablo 3 um die Ecke geschossen  hochscrollen, durchlesen, wurde hier schon ziemlich ordentlich ausgewalzt... solltest du danach noch was parat haben, das hier noch nicht erwähnt wurde, gerne raus damit^^.


----------



## Enisra (5. Mai 2015)

OdesaLeeJames schrieb:


> Und wo bitte in dieser Liste ist Diablo 3!!!



Keine Argumente, Keine Kekse


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Mai 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Oblivion...da finde ich eigentlich nur die Übersetzungsfehler und das Mitleveln der Gegner widerlich. Der Rest war gut bis sehr gut.



Und das Inventar war noch voll blöd.

Was aber bei dem Spiel gut war, das waren die Quests. Die waren teilweise sehr kreativ. Als man z.B. in dieses Gemälde eingestiegen ist.


----------



## Rising-Evil (5. Mai 2015)

Hier fehlt eindeutig "Dead Space 3"
Weniger Horror, zuviel Action und viel zu oft vorkommendes und extrem nerviges Backtracking...
Des Weiteren fand ich persönlich "Assassin's Creed: Unity" (jetzt 6 Monate nach Release) einfach nur genial...
Der erste AC-Teil seit "Brotherhood", der mal wieder richtig gelungen war, ohne die öden Seeschlachten, die zwar in ein "Fluch der Karibik"-Spiel, aber nicht wirklich in ein "Assassin's Creed" passten ...


----------



## Batze (6. Mai 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> in Anbetracht das keiner der Flamer sagen konnte warum das Spiel schlecht sein soll und sich eigentlich mit "isso" zusammenfassen ließen und man ein Fanboy war wenn man dieser Logik nicht gefolgt ist muss man sagen, nein, Diablo 3 war auch schon zu Release ein gutes Spiel



Das komische ist doch auch, wenn man mal ins offizielle Forum schaut, die ganzen Flamer die Diablo 3 ja soooooooo schlecht finden, haben alle mehrere Hundert Spielstunden auf ihrem Konto. Muss also wirklich sehr schlecht sein wenn man mehr Spielzeit in einem Spiel verbringt als wie eventuell bei sogenannten anderen Top Titeln.

Ja sicher gab es unterschiede zu D2, und das ist auch gut so. Die Zeit bleibt eben nicht stehen.
Und wer das Grund Diablo 3 mit D2 vergleicht, muss das mal ohne Diablo 2/LoD machen. Und Diablo 2 Vanilla war beileibe nicht so toll wie man denkt, gerade auch im wichtigen Punkt der Items.


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2015)

OdesaLeeJames schrieb:


> Und wo bitte in dieser Liste ist Diablo 3!!!



D3 hatte zum Start schwierigkeiten aber atm und spätesten mit dem ros prepatch war es gut


----------



## Baerschke (6. Mai 2015)

Wenn schon ein Dragon Age Teil als "unwürdiger Nachfolger" gannt wird, dann sollte es nicht Dragon Age II, sondern Inquisition sein. Der bisher schlechteste Teil dieser Saga. Manch einem mögen ja die größeren Karten und die bessere Grafik gefallen, aber unter Dragon Age verstehe ich eine gut erzählte Geschichte. Und das hat selbst DAII, trotz aller wiederverwendeten Hölen und aller berechtigter Kritik an diesem Schnellschuss, um Längen besser gemacht. Dort habe ich mich noch durch eine Geschichte geführt gefühlt. Bei Inquisition ist es mehr der offline-Modus eines MMOs, ohne allzu fesselnde Handlung. Hier sollte Bioware beim nächsten Teil wieder deutlich mehr Wert drauf legen. Die Haupthandlung sollte Hauptteil des Spiels sein und nicht unter all dem anderen Drumherum untergehen.


----------



## ED (7. Mai 2015)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Also Mafia 2 fand ich eigentlich gar nicht so übel... etwas linear vielleicht, aber abgesehen davon hat das ganze schon ordentlich Laune gemacht^^. Mit dem ersten Teil kann ichs zwar nicht vergleichen, weil ich den nie gespielt habe, aber für sich betrachtet schon eigentlich ein ganz gutes Spiel.



Hier geht es um NACHFOLGER! Um Mitreden zu können, sollte man also den vorhergegangenen Teil gespielt haben, sonst kann man sich kein Urteil erlauben, ob ein Nachfolger "würdig" ist; nur "gar nicht so übel" reicht nicht um "würdig" zu sein: Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen!


----------



## knarfe1000 (8. Mai 2015)

Für mich auch Crysis 2.

Insgesamt kein schlechtes Spiel aber aufgrund der Linearität, mieser KI und seltsamer Steuerung klar schlechter als Teil 1 (und erst recht als Far Cry).

Crysis 3 fand ich wieder merklich besser.


----------

